# Free Book Finds: February 2010



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. Click here for the January 2010 free book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17533.msg334791.html#msg334791

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

This one looks interesting.











Hugs,
Rach

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are some from Smashwords. I'm new to the board so I'm not sure if any of these are explicit. I don't think so. I have followed each link with its description.

From Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9291
Science fiction. Short story about a young man who reads a very unusual newspaper.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9290
This short story takes place before Escape 2 Earth. It tells the story of the planet that crashed into Earth during Escape 2 Earth. In this short story you'll learn how Telderan was damaged so badly it was thrown off course and headed for the Earth. The story also depicts the role Earth's Guardians had before the planet was disrupted off of it's natural course.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9286
The Heights; three blocks of flats at the heart of Camden, North London. Their number and construction unknowingly influenced by a long forgotten landmark. Something stalks the corridors and minds of those living within. Taking them. Causing outbreaks of violence. Killing. A group of disparate residents realise the true nature of what is happening and only they can stop the Harvest.

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Picked this one up last month on Pidgeon's recommendation, it's still free on Smashwords..


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

The book, "Never Say Never" above is not free.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

kdawna said:


> The book, "Never Say Never" above is not free.


It was free this morning, I got a copy. You have to jump on the freebies fast!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> It was free this morning, I got a copy. You have to jump on the freebies fast!


got mine as well !


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

This one just popped up on Books on the Knob - wanted to share here!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Velvet Elvis







by Rob Bell











Described as an unusual introduction to the Christian faith.

Elaine
Norman, Ok


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

kdawna said:


> The book, "Never Say Never" above is not free.


I got it when it was free, it sounds good.


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

The Suvudu Free Library has a new book for download.

http://www.suvudu.com/freelibrary/#download_sheepfarmer

The Sheepfarmer's Daughter by Elizabeth Moon

Paksennarion--Paks, to her friends--was a sheepfarmer's daughter who didn't fancy settling down and marrying. But she never expected that running away to join the Duke's army would lead to a life of adventure and unparalleled heroism.

For the few books I've read by Moon, I enjoy her stories. I recommend giving her a shot if you haven't already.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Kino said:


> The Suvudu Free Library has a new book for download.
> 
> http://www.suvudu.com/freelibrary/#download_sheepfarmer
> 
> ...


That is also on the Baen free library and you can purchase the whole series as a single book for about $6 I think


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> This one just popped up on Books on the Knob - wanted to share here!


Thanks so much! Both of these Julie Klassen books are getting rave reviews. I can't wait to read them.


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

New at Smashwords, but I'm trying the image thing. Let's hope it works.

 

*crossing her fingers
Hugs,
Rach


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Another Christian fiction:


Unfortunately this is now $9.99


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

https://www.allromanceebooks.com/category180.html

This is the link to All Romance ebooks. You have to paw through a lot to find something good.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like all of the "free" books are now showing up as $2.00, even the classics that are always on there for free.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> Looks like all of the "free" books are now showing up as $2.00, even the classics that are always on there for free.


Hmmm. I dunno.

Here is a classic listed for free:
Around the World in 80 Days

And here is a current freebie still listed as free:
Atomic Lobster Free with Bonus Material

Many more like those still out there. Maybe a temp. glitch? Maybe the price just went up on some?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeff said:


> If you're outside the US there's a $2.00 fee.


I'm not outside the US at all, far from it.

It might be a weird glitch but they all show up at $2 for me.

ETA, Weird, as I was writing this they all switched back to $0.00

Must have been a glitch.

Sorry about the posts, you can delete them all mods.


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

There must be a glitch. I just checked and they're still showing up as free to me.

You might double check to be sure you are signed in and on the correct account. I can't think of any other reason for a problem.

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## hkhart (Dec 15, 2009)

Found this one - sounded interesting to me and I didn't see it posted yet. If so, please forgive - my first post here!










https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9419


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

Another at Smashwords that sounds interesting.

  

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## PegKinder (Feb 6, 2010)

Not wanting to accept "no longer available,"  I just turned on my Kindle, did a search for John Newton.  The book showed up, price $0.00.  I clicked download and it did.  It is in my library now.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Lawrence Lessig (Law Professor at Harvard focused on Law, Technology and intellectual property) has all of his books free on his site.

http://www.lessig.org/content/books/ has the links to individual book sites where you can download the books.

For those that had problems finding the books here are the direct downloads.

The future of Ideas
 Free Culture
Code and Other Laws of Cyberspace only found it in PDF


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Both Tom Reynolds' books are available free from manybooks.net.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks. . . .we try to keep this thread lean and mean. . . .I'm going to prune the off topic posts. . .feel free to start a new thread in the Book Corner and continue your discussion.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I just came across these..







http://www.amazon.com/The-Reincarnationist-Series-ebook/dp/B0037MKSF0/ref=pd_ts_kinc_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text







http://www.amazon.com/Peculiar-Treasures-ebook/dp/B000SIHF0W/ref=pd_ts_kinc_23?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text







http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Who-Played-Fire-ebook/dp/B001NLKT60/ref=pd_ts_kinc_29?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the first one is a 'sampler' so excerpts from a number of titles.

And I'm not seeing that the last one is free. . .it seems to show $8. . . .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks candydx & others. I got the Sedonia Method in DTB, but this freebee, by the same authors, will be very nice to read on the Kindle.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

2010 US Budget:











Woohoo - got it to work!!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Too Good to Be True by Kristan Higgins is free at Harlequin.

http://ebooks.eharlequin.com/D6853C51-AD77-4F33-BC77-C0A917A0FB2C/10/141/en/ContentDetails.htm?ID=81E6401F-55A8-48EE-874B-4E97D856FD31&AID=10375439&PID=216178

Melissa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Too Good to Be True by Kristan Higgins is free at Harlequin.
> 
> http://ebooks.eharlequin.com/D6853C51-AD77-4F33-BC77-C0A917A0FB2C/10/141/en/ContentDetails.htm?ID=81E6401F-55A8-48EE-874B-4E97D856FD31&AID=10375439&PID=216178
> 
> Melissa


Folks, we try to keep the Free book thread ONLY for free books. . .for a discussion of how to read the Harlequin book mentioned here please see this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20110.msg376827.html#msg376827

Further posts on the topic will be pruned. . . .


----------



## daphnedmm (Oct 28, 2009)

Trying to creat a link for the first time, hope it works. If not, here's the webpage link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002E7ARKK/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk











_edit: corrected book cover link/_


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"When You Need a Miracle" is now $9.99.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

kinbr said:


> Christian non-fiction from Zondervan:
> 
> Mad Church Disease: Overcoming the Burnout Epidemic by Anne Jackson


According to the author's blog it is supposed to be free on Wednesday only. So get it today if you want it.
*It is now $9.99*


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I posted this on a different thread so it reminded me that it's a Freebie - the download link is at the bottom of the page. It's a rather strange, sci-fi-ish book about celebrity culture gone insane ....


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I was reading an article on Knitting and the Kindle and saw a reference to knitting books. I don't knit, but went looking to see what the article was talking about. Found these:











No image available:
Handbook of Wool Knitting and Crochet









No image available:
Embroidery and Tapestry Weaving









No image available:
Art in Needlework: A Book about Embroidery









These are all public domain books, but I had never thought to look for this kind of thing before, and I do many forms of needlework.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

so not free...the last couple


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

slwiser said:


> so not free...the last couple


This thread is a year old.


----------

